# Porsche Airbag Steering Wheel on MKIV?



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

As the title says, I'm trying to install an '02 Porsche Boxster Airbag Steering Wheel on an '02 MKIV VW.
Just wondering if anyone's done this and:
Is it (by some stroke of luck) a "direct fit"?
Does someone make an adapter so the clock spring (ie. Airbag, Horn, Turn Signal Cancelling, etc., etc.), all function properly?
Any info is appreciated. I've already contacted a couple of different companies (Including TM Tuning) and no one seems to have any info.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurotuned88 (Jun 15, 2008)

bump, because I'm doing something similar.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (eurotuned88)*

With any luck we'll hear from someone who'll say; "Yeah, it's a direct Swap" ha ha.
I've got a Boxster Donor Wheel in my garage. I'm probably gonna pull my wheel one day next week and check them out side by side if I don't hear anything here before then.
I'll keep ya posted! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I can't believe no one's tried this before?


----------



## eurotuned88 (Jun 15, 2008)

I've seen it once, but it was a long time ago, and had no info on installation. I'm pretty much doing the same thing but non-airbag.


----------



## ShaggysGTI (May 15, 2009)

Personally, I wouldn't mess with an SRS system. It could not only be dangerous, but deadly as well.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (ShaggysGTI)*

I'm not talking about eliminating the airbag. I want to maintain it, but use a Porsche Wheel/Airbag setup.


----------



## ShaggysGTI (May 15, 2009)

I know what you mean. That means trying to find a pinout diagram for the SRS system in your car, as well as the one for the Porsche. If they are the same, (ie. sensors/triggers) then and only then would I even consider attempting it. If it's not right, it will trip your SRS light. It could deploy at the wrong time, or during an accident that would need it, not at all.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (ShaggysGTI)*

The "Clockspring" is the issue. This is what controls the airbag etc. I agree, this must be done very carefully, however *anything's* possible.


----------



## eurotuned88 (Jun 15, 2008)

I decided I'm going to go the cheap/easy way out, and buy an aftermarket steering wheel and a replica Porsche badge and put it right on the steering wheel. Anyone know where to find a cheap quick release adapter?


----------



## ShaggysGTI (May 15, 2009)

NRG makes a nice slim one. I always had a problem with the quick releases, it put my hands too far from the turn signals. I think the website is GetNRG.com


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Porsche Airbag Steering Wheel on MKIV? (HollywoodsBug)*

I don't have a Porsche wheel, but I did try to fit a MK5 wheel on my Mk2 Jetta.
What does this mean for your Mk4? It means that a Mk5 wheel and Audi wheels fit.
It fits, I didn't get the clock spring/spiral cassette nor the airbag. 
As it sits, I can't turn off my turn signal automatically, nor do I have a horn the link will discuss ways to deal with that.
The idea is to add a MK5 GLi/GTi wheel with radio controls.
I'll source a Chinese double din nav unit for a B5 Passat or Mk4.
But here is a link to my test fitting. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4598855


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Porsche Airbag Steering Wheel on MKIV? (Eric D)*

Thanks Eric! Great info and great link.








Now I just wonder if the Porsche Boxters wheel is the same? I'd love to find someone who's done this with a Porsche wheel...........or I may be the first!


----------



## gr0undscraper (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Porsche Airbag Steering Wheel on MKIV? (HollywoodsBug)*

definitely wont be the first, i say, too risky business. pass on it. do an R wheel or soemthnig that you would have much more faith in operating correctly.
Basically look at it this way, in the event of a crash you end up like one of these two options;
1.) The airbag on your R32 steering wheel deploys and saves your life, but you lose a very nice wheel. By going for function over how unique your wheel was. And you can go along with your life as the dude, who only had an R wheel.
2.) The airbag in your Porsche Boxster steering wheel does not deploy, and does not save your life and you die. Now youre (well, your executor is) left with a Porsche wheel, with blood all over it, BUT, the airbag is intact because it never deployed! reating the resale value tremendously....








now which would you choose?


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Porsche Airbag Steering Wheel on MKIV? (gr0undscraper)*

OK, for anyone watching this topic, now I know why no one's ever put a Porsche Airbag Steering Wheel on a MKIV VW. Pulled my wheel today to compare next to the Porsche Boxster "Donor" wheel, and they *AIN'T EVEN CLOSE!*








Sure, I suppose anything is possible, but the amount of ingenuity and fabrication that would have been involved to pull this off, and then be left with a potential "Safety Issue", I just decided it's not worth it, and am moving on to plan B.
Thanks to everyone who posted! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gr0undscraper (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Porsche Airbag Steering Wheel on MKIV? (HollywoodsBug)*

people have done porsche steering wheels on mk4s before. Mostly in europe. Good idea on passing on it, but please, please,please, do not do an aftermarket wheel, with aporsche logo!


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Porsche Airbag Steering Wheel on MKIV? (gr0undscraper)*

If someone's put a Porsche "Airbag" wheel on a MKIV VW, I'd sure like to see it! Spline's aren't even close, clocksprings are totally different, depth of the wheel's off. There are just so many things different, I can't see how anyone could pull this off with a half way decent result, without fabricating an entire steering colum.








Also, I know you don't know me, but it's not my style to stick a Porsche Logo on an aftermarket wheel. I've got something much better in mind!


----------



## gr0undscraper (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Porsche Airbag Steering Wheel on MKIV? (HollywoodsBug)*

Oh, you mean, leave the mk4 wheel, just replace the airbag, like just the center? Ok, im not sure if anyone has done that, but many people have put porsche wheels in their mk4. ok, good, because that would just be horrible. I was just going based on what you said earlier in the thread. Looking forward to seeing the end result.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Porsche Airbag Steering Wheel on MKIV? (gr0undscraper)*

How do you know many people have put Porsche Wheels on MKIV VW's? You have any pictures? Know any one personally? Just curious. And were they "Airbag" wheels?


----------



## gr0undscraper (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Porsche Airbag Steering Wheel on MKIV? (HollywoodsBug)*

ill look through my computer tomrrow for some pictures. Most of them are cars in europe, and if by "airbag" wheels, porsche steering wheels with a functioning airbag, i believe so.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Porsche Airbag Steering Wheel on MKIV? (gr0undscraper)*

Look forward to seeing the pics.
I found my "solution". It'll definitely be a custom "one-off", and the only one on the planet! I'll keep you posted!


----------

